# Half-Moon Double Tailed Betta



## MissDevio (Sep 12, 2013)

*His name is Poseidon*


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

wow beautiful


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

<3 gorgeous.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Really cool colours. Gotta say this is the first time I've heard of the tail type. Good find.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

HMDT's are my favorite! He is gorgeous! Love his beautiful colors


----------



## limesandkiwi (Nov 6, 2013)

That's my bettas name too


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

WOW! He is amazing!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, he's really pretty...


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

